# Project to do with a wooden chest/trunk?



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a unfinished chest/trunk (dont know the correct terminology... its rectangle and has a flat lid so Im leaning towards trunk)

Anywho I want to do SOMETHING with it, its been sitting in my room unfinished for over a year. So far it has been holding nick nacks. I really dont know what to do here, im not a crafty person. I want to do something unique, I know that. Any idea's would be soooooo appreciated.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

A picture would help. Is it big enough to be a seat? Then upholster the top, or put a cushion on top, and it's a seat, with storage.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

If you want to leave it as a trunk, and just want something to do that makes it really stand out AS a trunk/piece of art, you could try woodburning on the top and sides. Select a subject you really like, google for images that will translate into "line art"...that is simple black and white drawings...like clip art. Then enlarge it to the size you want, trace it onto the box, and get out a woodburning tool 

lots of shading gives depth, you can do small rounds, short dashes, dots, long deep lines...lots of things that will give it depth and shading and "WOW" factors. practice first, of course.

Decopauge the whole thing. Again, a subject you love, or xerox photos of your family or pets perhaps? put down a layer of the glue/decopage medium on an area, start placing your images. then a layer of the medium over the top. let it dry. cover with either an acrylic clear finish paint, or a heavy resin based clear. or even a clear floor varnish. pretty, personal, tough.

as to things other than a trunk.....how about turning it on it's side, adding some round "feet" to the bottom (chunky newel post tops come to mind) and turn it into a cool cupboard? add some shelves inside, and maybe a handle on the "door". again, finish it with something kewl. depending on your decor.

Depending on it's size, it could potentially be hung on the wall, with the "top" on the front...like a hanging cupboard.


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

those are really great idea's. I want to keep it a trunk, but I like the idea of adding some feet to it.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Is it a wooden trunk? Grab some chair feet at the hardware store and install them on the corners. Find a lovely decorative handle for the front. Sand and stain the trunk in the shade of your liking and install said handle. Make a lovely cushion for the top, to create seating. Add some cedar balls and you now have a lovely blanket chest / bench at the foot of your bed.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay. we keep it a trunk.

The ideas about the handle for the front is great...but how about putting handles on the sides? so two people can carry it (if it's large). They can be highly decorative to match your decor.

The cushions is a great idea for seating..and just general decorating. You can switch covers on the cushions as the seasons change. They will also keep the top of the trunk from becoming scratched and nasty looking. (AND they will keep it from becoming a "horizontal surface"..which in our house means it's covered with STUFF)

you can still decoupage it...or stain with a great varnish.

tongue oil is a super way to go if you don't want to use a varnish. You just sand the wood to a nice smooth finish, and then wipe on tongue oil. It shines all by itself. You can wax it for a shinier finish if you want, but just tongue oil is lovely. 

You could purchase wooden "carvings" for details on the trunk. the molding department at the local home depot or lumber place should have them. generally pressed wood, they come in lovely shapes as details for making door and window moldings/frames. scrolls, rosettes, square and round blanks, etc. They might make a nice insert on the front. just nail or glue them onto the front of the trunk in a line 

THIS is a link to online carved rosettes..these are pricey, but you'll get the idea of what I'm talking about.

or these are from homedepot....the corner ones could go on the trunk to define corners, or make a frame in the center and you put a photo in it! hmmm...wonder if that would work?


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Great ideas! I would never thought about the decorative trimmings. They sure are purddy! lol. Also a great idea about the cushion top. Hmmm need to go to the store now and pick up some supplies lol.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I use my trunk as a sofa table. I added 'ball' feet, handles and a lock w/ a huge (over sized) key. I use it for storage--I store the living room Christmas decorations.. Come Christmas, I take everything down and replace w/ the decorations and store all thoses things I took down. I also have a cushion that fits on the top , it has ties that I tie to the handles so I can use it as extra seating when we have a crowd.


----------

